# Identify older shotguns



## olcop (Feb 10, 2015)

Got a couple of old 12 ga, single shots, that I'm trying to identify, need some parts for them,
Are there any marks normally on the barrel or receiver to show the manufacturer?  Can't find any names, but do show some early patent dates (pre 1900.s)
I'm guessing they are hardware store guns, but don't know for sure.
Any help or info is greatly appreciated.
olcop


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 10, 2015)

olcop, can you post pics? You can also try Numrichs and get a catalog with SOME pics. I love "old" guns and some of them I have to MAKE parts for. Wishing you luck! Any way I can hwlp, shoot me a PM!....Doug


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a hardware store gun.
There are only a few markings on it, and NONE identify the real manufacturer.
The side of the receiver is marked "ETOWAH" which I assume is a trade name or some store-specific brand.
Other than that, the only marking on the barrel is "12" for 12 gauge (no chamber info, no proof marks). The only other marking on the receiver's other side is a group of a few patent dates, beginning in 1891 and ending in 1902.

Oh, and it has serial numbers the same 5-digit number stamped 5 times on various parts of the gun. Sometimes the serial number can help tell who made it, and during what time period. The number of digits and whether they are all numbers or have some letters also can help ID the manufacturer. The location of the SN can  be a clue as to who made the gun.

The only way I could identify the true manufacturer of this gun is to do a Google Images search for certain key words and phrases that describe this old shotgun. And when I found a picture of a gun that looked like it, I'd study the pic and study my gun closely, to see if it really was the same product from the same factory. I'd look at the locations of all the pins and screws, the shape of the frame, the angles and how the lines all fit together, etc.

By doing that, I identified my shotgun as one actually made by W. H. Davenport (at that time owned by the parent company of Hopkins & Allen).

If I wanted to REALLY be sure, I'd order a reprint of one of the catalogs of that gun company for the year(s) I suspected my gun was made (1902-1910), and read all about their various models, with illustrations. 

The Davenport 1903 catalog is available for $15.  
http://www.cornellpubs.com/old-guns/item_desc.php?item_id=1191


----------

